# Detailing shops in Orlando



## remal

Thought I would ask as i'm again over in florida next March. anyone know of places to get a few bargins? if any?

:thumb:


----------



## HC1001

Pepboys (Sell Brinkmanns). Advance autoparts, Carquest (Good for Duragloss stuff), Target/Walmart (Good for Drying towels etc), Boaters world (Sells 303 stuff), Eklers Corvette parts (sells Zaino stuff).

Autogeek.net is my fav though..............:thumb:

My last few hauls......




























Need any info? Send us a PM..........:thumb:


----------



## remal

Stunning mate many thanks for that. I have a google on the places you have mentioned. if I need any info I shall PM you :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Im definately taking a drive south from Kissimmee to Autogeek next time im over


----------



## remal

yea agreed, looking on google map they are only half way to the keys from Orlando area so not that far. might be worth a trip

But as for Boaters world, and a quick google seems they have done out of business
http://www.allbusiness.com/company-activities-management/operations-supply-chain/11821073-1.html
Ok this was back in March


----------



## HC1001

Shame about boaters world it was a good shop. 

The autogeek warehouse is awesome and very easy to find from the I-95, staff very helpful too (Ask for Dwayne........:thumb

On the same industrial park as AG is the automotive candystore who sell Meg's and Zymol.


----------



## remal

great to know and hopfully find a few of these place when I go over:thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Just a thought, as you mentioned Boating World. Have any of you guys been to the big Bass Pro shop at the top of International Drive? Called "Outdoor World"? Its amazing, and they most likely do boat care products and sell 303 gear. I wish i'd looked last time, was too busy buying threads. One of my fave stores over there 

Linky dink: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ID=94&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1


----------



## remal

That's one of my shop's to visit and very local to where I stay. was going for some cheap good camping gear when on my euro trips for next year.

Good suggestion on looking for detailing stuff there. never thought of that

any of this any good?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._N_225004002_225000000_225004000_false_25___2


----------



## rtjc

Yeah Remal, thats all pretty damn good stuff. Mothers, Meguiars etc. You wont be dissapointed with Outdoor World, its a massive place with a HUGE fish tank in the middle where they do presentations etc. You will also be amazed at the selection of guns!! They havent had quite as many boats & things the past couple of years, they used to have them sat out in part of car park 

Def worth a visit


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Thanks for this information. I'm off there in June


----------



## rtjc

:thumb:


----------



## StevenW007

Shame I didn't know about many of these places before I went out to Florida but I did notice a lot of cheap Meguiars stuff in Walmart. Other thing I would say is to watch your speed on the Florida Turnpike if you decide to take a journey to or from Miami. I came back with a souvenir that wasn't wanted!


----------



## mk2jon

W_VRS said:


> Thanks for this information. I'm off there in June


Same here:thumb:


----------



## HC1001

StevenW007 said:


> Shame I didn't know about many of these places before I went out to Florida but I did notice a lot of cheap Meguiars stuff in Walmart. Other thing I would say is to watch your speed on the Florida Turnpike if you decide to take a journey to or from Miami. I came back with a souvenir that wasn't wanted!


Thats one hell of a straight and boring road!!


----------



## packard

Also don't forget Sears who have a very good tool section in the main Florida Mall.


----------



## remal

Another Idea thanks Packard :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Another one to try is Target, just remembered they had a fair selection in the store i was in. Prices not as good as Walmart however, but they did have some decent stuff. If your passing, worth a look.


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5

One place in Tampa has great detailing products is www.ProperAutoCare.com, only 125 kilometers from the Orlando area (75 minute drive). They carry all top brand products and also is the Home of Blackfire Line of products. All you need is to call them and your order will be ready for pickup or they will ship it to the location you be at.


----------



## remal

cheers for the heads up zoomzoom


----------



## Leemack

I can't wait as we are also there in June - I've got a spare suitcase and £500 saved up :buffer:


----------



## rtjc

Where you flying into/from? Showshine? Sanford tend to be less strict on weights regardless fo what your UK ticket says, more so if you check in early


----------



## remal

well there is 5 of us goign to only taking 4 suits cases and we can bring back 2 each., SO have some money saved and can bring back another 6 full of goodies myself :speechles


----------



## rtjc

haha good for you, remember and run quickly passed the "nothing to declare" area with your cases full of gear on your return


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5

Don't forget to call me when you all are here, I'll make sure your order's are ready and you can bring your suitcase's to them fill up! Also I'll give you 10% off your order when your here!:thumb:


----------



## rtjc

i wish i was going back soon zoomzoom


----------



## chopper602

I'm off to Kissimmee in July/August, so was looking to take in a few of these places too ! I seem to remember being to 'Outdoor World' before and buying loads of camping gear, but I'll check it out for other stuff aswell. I remember getting some bits & pieces in K-Mart and WalMart last time I was there.


----------



## Scud

Havent read through the thread guys but if your going to orlando try autogeek ( may have been metioned already ) they deliver in 1-2 days + you get freebies too.


----------



## stuart1164

Thought I would bring this to the top again.

So has anyone been since the last post?

If so did you find any new place?

I'm going in July (for the 12th time in a row)

Previous visits I strugggled to get stuff except from Target/Wallmart I hoped to find a Zymol distributor but alas no.

Therefore this year I would like to make up for it with a bit of help from those in the know.

After 12 visits I must have walking about with my eyes shut :lol:

I do know my way about which is good, no maps requires just land and go!!

As long as the ash stops flying about :wave:

Stuart.


----------

